# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Wonderful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This thing was aweome. Even my wife smoked it and she loved it. The only problem ..... Well the name says it all. Short.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Wonderful


----------

